# New boss dealer



## lovemyboss (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to announce the opening of a new dealership boss snow plows @ hilltop nursery 2028 albany post rd croton ny 10520. We stock most commonly needed parts for boss as well as complete units; in addition to boss we will be stocking aftermarket parts for western and fisher. Pm me for more information


----------

